# Coilovers



## Spec V 03(Nismo) (Apr 15, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7969476372&category=33582

i emailed the seller about these coilovers. I aksed if they were good quality...he answered their not bad quality. I then asked what brand they are...he responded with he didnt know. Does anyone know about these coilovers+anyone purchased coilovers off this guy?

Also what would be the best coilover to get...i want to be able to adjust them whenever i want...just like the Ground control coilovers, Does GC make coilover kits for the spec V?

Thanks

Jordan

ps. if these coilovers are legit this guy is selling they sure are cheap...but you allways pay more for quality like they say


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're not good quality. I'm going to move this to the suspension forum.

in there, is a sticky labelled "b15 suspension options"
Click on that and read away at the options that are worth your money


----------

